# Recipes



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

With pumpkinon the menu here at present I thought you might a copy of a recipe I found while in New England.


NEW ENGLAND pumpkin loaf



Ingredients

* 15 ounces pumpkin mashed (I find cutting the pumpkin into smaller pieces and steaming, the scooping the flesh out best)
* 4 eggs
* 1 cup vegetable oil
* 2/3 cup water
* 3 cups white sugar
* 3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
* 2 teaspoons baking soda
* 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
* 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
* 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
* 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
* 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour three 7x3 inch loaf pans.
2. In a large bowl, mix together pumpkin puree, eggs, oil, water and sugar until well blended. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and ginger. Stir the dry ingredients into the pumpkin mixture until just blended. Pour into the prepared pans.
3. Bake for about 50 minutes in the preheated oven. Loaves are done when toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.



*ENJOY*


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds Delicious! I threw away alot of Pumpkin when carving for Halloween last month, now I know what to do with it next yr October


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

NEVER throw it away I can always come up with a recipe. I have made jam, soup, pie, and pickle with it so far.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

For a delicious meal, place two slices of bread in a toaster, throw a cup of baked beans in the microwave for about 2 minutes. When the toast pops up, take the toast out and butter liberally, when the microwave goes ding, take out the cup and pour the beans on top of the toast. Add brown sauce to taste. mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> For a delicious meal, place two slices of bread in a toaster, throw a cup of baked beans in the microwave for about 2 minutes. When the toast pops up, take the toast out and butter liberally, when the microwave goes ding, take out the cup and pour the beans on top of the toast. Add brown sauce to taste. mmmmmmmmmmmm.


Brown sauce with baked beans YUCK


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

That's why I said "to taste." If you like, you can add piccallili instead.:hungry::hungry:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> That's why I said "to taste." If you like, you can add piccallili instead.:hungry::hungry:


even yuckkier


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Put some eggs on doe’s beans on toast and tomato sauce instead of brown and it will do me
John999


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Eggs as well? Someone has plenty of money!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

There is a local farmer who calls every Tuesday, (little van), 12 free range eggs for 1 euro. The problem is finding the money for the Heinz ketchup
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mushrooms are the thing here...straight from the mushroom farm fresh picked and only 3 euros a kg.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you talking about that farm, just of the N115? If it is, I´ve been there and the mushrooms are great. Just makes breki better
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Are you talking about that farm, just of the N115? If it is, I´ve been there and the mushrooms are great. Just makes breki better
> John999


That's the one


----------

